# Discussion of Bug Report L215: Remote quits working



## pbrown (May 23, 2002)

This happened to me this morning. I was able to get a response when I pressed the Guide and the PVR buttons. When I pressed Info, the System Info screen came up. No function from the Cancel button, any of the numbers buttons, or the arrow buttons. View would kick me out of the PVR or Guide menus. Power-plug reboot fixed. Anyone else get this one? It happened on my IR universal remote, and my Dish-issued UHF remote that came with the 921.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

I have had this problem since the first day that I got the 921. I stops working and it will start working again if you sit for a few minutes or if you do a soft reset. I have reproted the problem, but it looks like it was not fixed with L215, I downloaded L215 yesterday and a few minutes after I downloaded the software it froze again for about 10 minutes


----------



## RocketNJ (Jul 29, 2003)

I wonder if you are suffering from the disconnected cable problem. During production of some 921s they tyrapped some wires inside. One cable which affects the RF portion of remote operation was pulled so tight it popped off the connector. The fix is simple to check.

remove the small access cover on the rear of the 921. There is a black cable with a brown connector. Make sure it is firmly plugged into the white connector on the motherboard (closest to the back edge of the board). Mine was completely off. Made a big difference in RF remote operation.

George


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

I noticed slow response time issues as well with L215. I've seen at times in the guide that I can scroll down but not up... or page down but not up... and the select button won't work. Then maybe 10 seconds later, the up button and page up will start working again.

Kinda sporadic, but becoming a real pain.


----------



## richardlazar (Dec 19, 2004)

Stuck remote at least twice with L215. Also stuck aspect three times. I used to get the aspect issue about once a week or less.


----------



## klaatu (Dec 7, 2004)

L215, Remote works but Jump 30 sec forward stopped working on a recording just now. I tried to record something else - same problem. I tested the remote by switching its address to my 510, Jump 30 sec forward works fine. Its definitely the 921.

Anyone else observed this odd behavior?


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

My HECD 921 stop responding 4 times since 215 downloaded. Before, it would happen every few months. It happens when the DVR screen is up. The only button on the remote or on the front of the 921 that would work is the power (buttons that did not work were menu, cancel, view, DVR list and menu directional buttons). For one case, turning the 921 off and back on cured it. I have done several plug pull reboots and several power button reboots.


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

Ditto multiple button response failures.


----------



## MISTRV (Jan 13, 2004)

pbrown said:


> This happened to me this morning. I was able to get a response when I pressed the Guide and the PVR buttons. When I pressed Info, the System Info screen came up. No function from the Cancel button, any of the numbers buttons, or the arrow buttons. View would kick me out of the PVR or Guide menus. Power-plug reboot fixed. Anyone else get this one? It happened on my IR universal remote, and my Dish-issued UHF remote that came with the 921.


I am having the same problem with my HEED L215. It happens every morning when I power up the 921. The only way I can get the 921 to work is to do a soft reboot. If I turn off the 921 and turn it back on, I still have to do a soft reboot.
Have you found a way to get around this problem?

MISTRV


----------



## pbrown (May 23, 2002)

It fortunately only happened to me once after I rebooted after the download. That being said, I still employee the "christmas tree timer" solution that some of the people here use... I have a plug-timer that does a hard power reboot every morning at 3am. Since I started that system (Back at L211), it really seems to have helped. This seems like a pretty high priority fix for the next time around, if there is one.


----------



## Indydave (Nov 28, 2004)

My RF remote has never worked right from the first day I plugged my 921 in and the third one still does not. I have checked the cable connection, tech support told me it was another problem deep inside requiring the receiver be sent in.

After a few calls to tech support I decided to go with the Version 6.0 remote, IR ONLY. It has worked great until the 215 download. Now it takes pressing the buttons 2-4 times before anything happens. 

Has anyone else noticed that while in the guide, if you are viewing data on a show to the right the cursor position jumps back to the far left, this is new with 215.


----------

